# My Zebra Cichlid Convict Has Laid Eggs!



## brickell (Apr 12, 2009)

I have just noticed this morning my Convict Zebra Cichlid has laid eggs all over the bottom of my filter pump. A couple of days ago she dug a huge hole next to the pump. She now will not leave the eggs and chases any other fish away!

I have only had my Tank for 8 months and in desperate need for any advice.

I only have 1 Zebra Cichlid but I do have a red jewell cichlid which must be the father!! I guess.

No idea how this works with fish!! lol

What do i do next? Shall I setup a seperate small tank for the zebra cichlid fish and the fry?

Please help!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What "zebra" cichlid is it? There's a few that can go by that common name. Is it a convict?

My guess is the eggs aren't even fertilized. Females do it all the time, the instinct to reproduce is strong and they'll lay eggs even without a male present. You'll know in a few days...if they're not, the eggs will start turning white.


----------



## brickell (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi thanks very much..

It is a convict. I only have 1... would the red jewell fertilize it or would it only be another convict?

So i should leave things for a couple of days then beforre buying another smaller tank.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

Cichlids are very good parents, if the eggs hatch just leave them with the parents but personly as they will be hybrids I woud destroy the eggs before they hatch .... there are too many hybrids and mongrel fish about already.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

It is possible that the jewel mated with it. If the eggs don't turn white in 48 hrs they are likely fertilized. Momma will defend the fry for quite a while. If you want to raise them up then you will need another tank, but you can also leave them there and nature will probably takes its course.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

My Convict laid eggs last week on a vertical rock...








then moved them into a hollow in the log above the rock. They looked white in there, but she and the male still defended the spot. I figured she was just learning and eventually the non fertilized eggs would get snapped up by the other inhabitants. Well surprise, this morning I looked and she had moved the spawn to another hole they dug in the gravel by a different log....and there is a mass of wrigglers!!! :thumb: I'm going to let them just keep going and see what survives.

So let em develop if you want to see what they look like. Chances the fry will become food anyways.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

cool congrats...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks...oops..sorry for the hijack...made a separate thread.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL I wasn't paying that close of attention, I thought that pic was OP's


----------

